
Join the Docker Community on Slack - alexellisuk
https://blog.docker.com/2016/11/introducing-docker-community-directory-docker-community-slack/
======
alrs
IRC or don't bother.

~~~
alexellisuk
I've heard there is an IRC gateway for you alrs ;-)

